# Piloter l’appareil photo de l’iPhone avec un iPad



## FredStrasbourg (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous.
Existe-t‘il une application qui permette de se servir d’un iPad comme déclencheur pour l’appareil photo de l’iPhone ?
En gros, que l’on puisse mettre l’iPhone sur un trépied et pouvoir avoir l’aperçu du cadrage (et, qui sait, faire quelques réglages) sur la tablette.
Quelque chose de pro, comme le font Canon et Nikon, et meme Apple avec la fonction prise de vue de MacOS ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Décembre 2020)

Oui, ça existe, j'ai testé des applications qui font ça, mais j'ai oublié le nom. En gros, tu prends la photo avec une autre application que celle d'Apple et la même application sur un autre appareil sert de télécommande. 

Peut-être, regarder Camera Pro ou un équivalent.

Je vais chercher dans mes téléchargements si je retrouve le nom. Mais cela doit faire au moins deux ans que j'ai testé ça et finalement je n'en ai jamais eu besoin.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Ca m'intéresse aussi 
Merci Gwen


----------



## FredStrasbourg (14 Décembre 2020)

Merci pour cette info. 
je vais avoir besoin de cette fonction car mon iPhone va me servir à faire du pack shot, et j’ai besoin d’avoir le plein contrôle sur les prises de vue sans avoir à y toucher.


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2020)

Je n'ai pas trouvé l'application à laquelle je pensais, mais il existe Remote Shutter tout simplement.

Ou même Camera Remote Control App.


----------



## IPhone7 user (12 Janvier 2021)

Merci gwen
Perso je n’ai pas envie de me balader avec mon iPad pour faire des photos avec l’iPhone.

Existe t-il un trépied qui fasse le job ?
...je pense à un trépied qui aurait une télécommande fonctionnant en Bluetooth qui déclencherai donc via une appli spécifique à installer.

J’ai cru voir cela à la Fnac mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------

